# Nyt on asennus valmis pääpiirteiltä

## latronic

Miten tuo nano editori toimii?

Miten sen saa suljettua?

Olen asennuksessa kohdassa 5.e. Käännösasetusten tekeminen ja nyt iski hätä. En ymmärrä suomen enkä englannin kielistä ohjetta. 

Täytyy vain kirjoitella kaikki Koodilistaukset peräkkäin siihen make.conf tiedostoon ja sitten miettiä miten se tallennetaan ja suljetaan.Last edited by latronic on Fri Sep 10, 2004 2:15 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Miten tuo nano editori toimii?
> 
> Miten sen saa suljettua?
> 
> Olen asennuksessa kohdassa 5.e. Käännösasetusten tekeminen ja nyt iski hätä. En ymmärrä suomen enkä englannin kielistä ohjetta. 
> ...

 

  Tota, ehkäpä Gentoo ei ole sinulle sitten oikea distribuutio. En nyt halua kuulostaa miltään nyypiöirvailijalta, mutta jotain rajaa sentään. Vilkaisepa Nanon ollessa käynnissä vaikkapa ruudun alalaitaan..

  Gentoon ohjeistus on kyllä hyvin selkeä, mutta harkitsisin vahvasti vaikkapa jotain Mandrakea Gentoon sijasta. Varsinkin jos kielitaito on ongelma.

----------

## latronic

Mandraken juuri poistin jaloista, liian raskas.

Ja aion asentaa Gentoon mielipiteestäsi huolimatta.

Ohjeissa ei sanottu että minun pitäisi painaa Ctrl+X sulkeakseni ohjelman.

Onneksi irc on keksitty.

Nyt vain pitäisi selvittää seuraava: Miten muokkaan tuota make.conf tiedostoaLast edited by latronic on Tue Aug 10, 2004 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Doikor

nano /etc/make.conf

----------

## latronic

Joo ohjeissa on 

```
# nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

.

Mitä tuo -w argumentti tekee? w = write?

Miten sinne lisätään niitä kohtia mitä ohjeissa mainitaan?

Edit

Ja miksi tuo tiedosto on tyhjä?

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Ohjeissa ei sanottu että minun pitäisi painaa Ctrl+X sulkeakseni ohjelman.
> 
> 

 

Siinä nanon alaruudussa lukee että ^X exit. (^ tarkoittaa Ctrl)

 *Quote:*   

> Mitä tuo -w argumentti tekee? w = write? 

 

Nanon man sivuilla (saa esille komennolla 'man nano') seisoo:

```
       -w (--nowrap)

              Disable wrapping of long lines.

```

Mikä tarkoittaa sitä että pitkät rivit jatkuvat ikkunnan ulkopuolella eivätkä seuraavalla rivillä.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja miksi tuo tiedosto on tyhjä?

 

/etc/make.conf.example on esimerkki kyseisestä tiedostosta kommenttien kanssa.

Yhdyn kyllä Zarhan mielipiteeseen siitä ettei Gentoo teikäläiselle taida sopia. Ehkä Fedora tai Debian Knoppixin levyltä asennettuna olisi parempi vaihtoehto. Jos kuitenkin päätät jatkaa kannattaisi ehkä hankkia joku Linux-kirja, jotta saisit distrosta kaiken irti.

----------

## latronic

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

>  *latronic wrote:*   Ohjeissa ei sanottu että minun pitäisi painaa Ctrl+X sulkeakseni ohjelman.
> 
>  
> 
> Siinä nanon alaruudussa lukee että ^X exit. (^ tarkoittaa Ctrl)

 

Tuota en tiennnyt, Windowssia olen käyttänyt 98 versiosta asti. Ja linuxia lähinnä Fedoraa

 *Quote:*   

> Lainaus:	
> 
> Ja miksi tuo tiedosto on tyhjä?	
> 
> /etc/make.conf.example on esimerkki kyseisestä tiedostosta kommenttien kanssa.

 

Eli teen samanlaisen tiedoston kuin tuo on?

----------

## Useful Idiot

Kopioi sieltä vain ne asetukset joita aiot muuttaa. Tärkeimmät ovat CHOST, USE, CFLAGS ja CXXFLAGS. make.conf Athlon XP prosessorille saattaisi näyttää vaikka tältä:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-gnu-linux"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}

USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"
```

PS. paras työkälu USE-lippujen asettamiseen on ufed, joka taitaa löytyä viimeiseltä LiveCD:ltä. Jos sitä ei siellä kuitenkaan ole löytyy tietoa erillaisten lippujen merkityksestä tiedostoista /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc ja /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. paras työkälu USE-lippujen asettamiseen on ufed, joka taitaa löytyä viimeiseltä LiveCD:ltä. Jos sitä ei siellä kuitenkaan ole löytyy tietoa erillaisten lippujen merkityksestä tiedostoista /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc ja /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc.

 

  Ja paras tapa asettaa USE-flageja ei ole ensiasennuksen ekalla hetkellä yrittääkään konffata kaikkia kuntoon, niitä on aika pirusti kuitenkin. Kunhan käyttää emergeä optioilla -pv kun asentelee paketteja (tai system/worldiä). Silloin näkee että millä USE-flageilla on ylipäänsä merkitystä tällä hetkellä ja voi asettaa vain ne kohdalleen.

----------

## latronic

Prosessori on toistaiseksi Duron.

 Avaan tämän # nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

Ja liitänkö vaan nämä rivit

CHOST="i686-pc-gnu-linux" 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS} 

USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"

ja tallennan päälle?

----------

## latronic

Kohdassa Chrooting into the new environment 

env-update antaa seuraavat virheet:

!!! Invalid token (not "=")

!!! ParseError: Invalid token (not "="): /etc/make.conf: line 10

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

Sammutan koneen ja jatkan myöhemmin jos tuosta voi jatkaa.

Tai sitten aloitan alusta.

----------

## Mikessu

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Kohdassa Chrooting into the new environment 
> 
> env-update antaa seuraavat virheet:
> 
> !!! Invalid token (not "=")
> ...

 

Mikset tarkistaisi riviä 10 tiedostosta /etc/make.conf: ?

Meinaan vaan, että tuohan aika selkeästi kertoo mikä on vialla...

Sun pitää itse vähän aikaa miettiä ongelmaa ennen kuin kysyt, sitä joutuu gentoon kanssa harrastelemaan.

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Kohdassa Chrooting into the new environment 
> 
> env-update antaa seuraavat virheet:
> 
> !!! Invalid token (not "=")
> ...

 

  Jälleen kerran: Lue mitä ruudulla lukee, sillä siinä usein lukee mitä pitää tehdä, eli nytkin sanotaan että tarkistapa mitä on rivillä 10 make.conf-tiedostossa. Ja tosiaan, jos kielitaito on huono niin suosittelen että joko 

a) asennat jonkun muun distribuution

b) pyydät jotakuta kielitaitoista kaveria asentamaan Gentoon sinulle käyttökuntoon (Tarkoittaa: Perusjärjestelmä + xorg + jokin ikkunointimanageri). 

  Kun järjestelmä on kertaalleen ylhäällä, se on siinä vaiheessa varsin helppo ylläpitää (emerge sync && emerge -upvD world && revdep-rebuild && etc-update aina välillä). Pyydät että hän asentaa sinulle käyttöön vaikkapa suomenkielisen KDE:n (noudattaen vaikkapa tältä foorumilta löytyvää finnish-howtoa) niin hyvä tulee.  Tässä vaiheessa voit sitten rauhassa tutustua paikkoihin ja opetella järjestelmän käyttöä.

----------

## Mikessu

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> [
> 
>   Kun järjestelmä on kertaalleen ylhäällä, se on siinä vaiheessa varsin helppo ylläpitää (emerge sync && emerge -upvD world && revdep-rebuild && etc-update aina välillä). Pyydät että hän asentaa sinulle käyttöön vaikkapa suomenkielisen KDE:n (noudattaen vaikkapa tältä foorumilta löytyvää finnish-howtoa) niin hyvä tulee.  Tässä vaiheessa voit sitten rauhassa tutustua paikkoihin ja opetella järjestelmän käyttöä.

 

Kieltämättä Gentoo on todella helppokäyttöinen kun se on asennettu, joskus harvoin joku paketti ei ole kääntynyt, mutta syy on kuitenkin aina loppujen lopuksi selvinnyt ja ratkennut. Myös foorumin search nappi on ollut suunnattoman suuri apu, sillä ratkeaa ainakin 95% ongelmista.

----------

## latronic

No pitää katsella.

Yritin tämän mukaan tehdä

CHOST="i686-pc-gnu-linux" 

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS} 

USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"

tiedoston alussa oli jotain tekstiä jotka jätin noiden pätkien eteen.

Kuuluuko tuo MAKEOPTS="-j2" laittaa myös make.conf tiedostoon näin ainakin tein.

Ja täältä laitoin nämä tiedot http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

Athlon (AMD)

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

----------

## FutureGuru

Suora lainaus asennuksen handbookista menee näin:

Update your /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf to your own will and save (nano users would hit Ctrl-X). You are now ready to continue with Installing the Gentoo Base System.

Mun mielestä kohta (nano users would hit Ctrl-X) on  aika selvä viite siitä mitä tulee tehdä.

No olen itsekin aloittelija gentoon kanssa, joten en voi (enkä halua) tuomita rohkeaa yrittäjää, mutta olen sentään tutustunut DOS tuotteisiin sekä Red Hat 7, 8 ja 9 sekä Mandrake 9 jakeluihin linuxista. Suosittelen aloittelijalle kokeilemaan esim Mandrakea.

Vastaisuuden varalle: Lue ne ohjeet läpi, jos ei vastausta löydy, lue uudestaan. Jos ei kolmannellakaan kerralla löydy vastausta ohjeista, etsi foorumeista ja googlesta - ongelmaasi on törmätty aiemminkin.

----------

## Toomuch

 *FutureGuru wrote:*   

> No olen itsekin aloittelija gentoon kanssa, joten en voi (enkä halua) tuomita rohkeaa yrittäjää

 

Ei tietenkään, jos vain aika ja innostus riittää niin Gentoon parissa oppii Linuxista (ja tietokoneen toiminnasta yleensäkin) huimasti enemmän kuin helpomman distron kanssa.

t

----------

## latronic

Sehan tässä onkin kun en ole ikinä DOSia käyttänyt, mitä nyt cd ja dir komennot.

Mandrake 10.0 distron asentelin tuossa toissa yönä, mutta totesin sen aivan liian raskaaksi omaan kokoonpanooni. Eikä muutenkaan miellyttänyt. Fedora oli ollut asennettuna jo kuukauden verran, mutta ei sekään mikään kevyt ollut.

Joten suorituskyvyn parannusta toivon näillä asenteluillani.

Lainaus handbookista (olisihan tämäkin vaihtoehto):

Valinnainen: SSH-palvelun käynnistys

Jos haluat muiden pääsevän käsiksi tietokoneeseesi Gentoon asennuksen aikana (ehkäpä koska haluat heidän auttavan sinua asennuksessa tai tekevän sen puolestasi) sinun tulee luoda heille käyttäjätunnujset tai jopa antaa pääkäyttäjän salasanat (vain silloin kun voit täysin luottaa heihin). 

SSH käynnistetään seuraavasti: 

Koodilistaus 8: SSH:n käynnistäminen

# /etc/init.d/sshd start

Voidaksesi käyttää sshd:tä sinulla täytyy olla toimivat verkkoasetukset, jatka kappaleeseen Verkon asettaminen.

Tosin en taida löytää tuollaista kaveria. Täytyy vain itse yrittää.

----------

## FutureGuru

Kyllä se gentoo sinne koneelle taipuu, itselläni taisi jo kuudes (siis nykyinen) asunnuskerta tuoda toivotun lopputuloksen. Vielä tosin on muutamia kysymysmerkkejä, kun kaikki ohjelmat ei meinaa asentua.

Tsemppiä vaan, kyllä se uurastus lopussa palkitaan...

----------

## latronic

Kolme kertaa kokeiltu,aina samaan kohtaan jääny.

Tänään oli neljäs kerta, piti kuitenkin kone sammuttaa kun alkoi ukkostamaan.

----------

## Julle

Kyllä se siitä kun vaan jaksaa yrittää. Itse asensin Gentoon lähes samoilla pohjatiedoilla vuosi sitten.

Jos on epäselvyyttä mitä mikin käsky tekee kannattaa googlettaa "Linux commands" tai jotain vastaavaa. Tuloksena saat useammankin listan linux/unix käskyistä ja lyhyen selostuksen siitä mitä kukin tekee. Toimii myös niin päin että tiedät mitä haluat tehdä muttet muista käskyä.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## latronic

Ei toi mirroorselect näköjään oikeen toimi.

Vetäsee make.conf hirveen rivin vaan tällaista ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@.

----------

## Toomuch

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Ei toi mirroorselect näköjään oikeen toimi.
> 
> Vetäsee make.conf hirveen rivin vaan tällaista ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@.

 

ei sitä o pakko käyttää, ne voi laittaa käsinkin. laita sinne make.confiin vaik:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"
```

ja tuolta voit katsoa lisää:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

t

----------

## latronic

-öLast edited by latronic on Thu Aug 12, 2004 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## latronic

Pitäiskö chrootingin jälkeen muuttua "käyttäjä" livecd:stä joksikin muuksi?

Kohtaan kuusi asti olen saanut asnnettua. Mirrorselect ei toiminut, laitoin tuon trumpetin sitten käsin.

Ilmeisesti ei suostu kirjautumaan uuteen ympäristöön. Eli chrooting on ongelmakohta.

----------

## Mikessu

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Pitäiskö chrootingin jälkeen muuttua "käyttäjä" livecd:stä joksikin muuksi?

 

Teet niin kuin ohjeessa sanotaan, niin ei pitäisi olla ongelmia. Jos ei siinä sanota, että käyttäjä pitää muuttaa, niin sitä ei tarvitse.

 *latronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ilmeisesti ei suostu kirjautumaan uuteen ympäristöön. Eli chrooting on ongelmakohta.

 

Oletko nyt siis päässyt chroottaamaan asennukseen vai et?

----------

## latronic

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Oletko nyt siis päässyt chroottaamaan asennukseen vai et?

 

No siihen kohtaan asti missä tulee chrooting. Pitää ensi viikolla laittaa asennus taas käyntiin. 

Tuo mirrorselect sotki myös hieman, on tekevinään jotain make.conf tiedostoon kuitenkin ilmestyy vain tätä ^@^@^@^@^@ ja rivi ei lopu millään. ratkaisin tuon asian sillä tavalla että laitoin tuon rivin eteen # merkin. Enää ei löytynyt virheitä make.conf tiedostosta chrootatessa.

laitan ensi viikolla seuraavan rivin make.confiin ja jätän mirrorselectin pois:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

----------

## latronic

USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"

Tarkoittaako tuo että gnomeatukea ei ohjelmille käännetä. Vain KDE.

Haluaisin käyttää vain GNOME GUIta.

----------

## jmz2

 *latronic wrote:*   

> USE="X qt kde -gtk -gnome"
> 
> Tarkoittaako tuo että gnomeatukea ei ohjelmille käännetä. Vain KDE.
> 
> Haluaisin käyttää vain GNOME GUIta.

 

Juuri sitä se tarkoittaa. Miinusmerkit optioiden edessä tarkoittaa sitä, ettei niitä oteta mukaan. Jos muutat USE-rivin muotoon 

```
USE="X -qt -kde gtk gnome
```

 niin saat perustuen GNOMElle. Kannattaa ajaa aina 

```
emerge -pv ohjelma
```

 ennen varsinaista asennusta, niin näkee mitä optioita ohjelma tukee ja mitä on tällä hetkellä valittuna. Sitten voit päivittää make.conffia sen mukaan, mitä haluat tulevaisuudessa käyttää. Esimerkiksi tuo yllä oleva USE-rivi tuo mukaan KDE:n arts-äänikirjaston, jota et varmaankaan halua. Lisäksi gtk2-tuki puuttuu vielä, mutta niille on omat optionsa, jotka löydät kätevimmin kun käytät -pv parametria emergelle.

----------

## latronic

```
Koodilistaus 13: Järjestelmän kääntäminen

# emerge system
```

Eli kääntäminen juuri lähti käyntiin. Täytyy vain antaa mennä sillä aikaa kun käy koulussa.

Voiko tuon USE flagin muuttaa myöhemmin? Ohjeissa luki ettei make.conffia saisi muokata (muistaakseni).

```
Oletusarvoiset USE-asetukset löytyvät tiedostosta /etc/make.profile/make.defaults. Itsetehdyt asetukset tiedostossa /etc/make.conf lisätään niiden päälle. Lisätty asetus lisätään oletusten listaan ja poistettu (asettamalla miinusmerkki asetuksen eteen) poistetaan listasta (jos se siellä oli alunperinkään). Hakemiston /etc/make.profile asetuksia ei saa muuttaa sillä se korvataan jokaisessa Portagen päivityksessä.
```

----------

## wilho

 *latronic wrote:*   

> [code]Koodilistaus 13: Järjestelmän kääntäminen
> 
> Voiko tuon USE flagin muuttaa myöhemmin? Ohjeissa luki ettei make.conffia saisi muokata (muistaakseni).
> 
> 

 

Saat muutella use flageja ja make.conffia, mutta make.profilea ei kannata muuttaa kuten tuossa sanotaan. Make.conffilla siis ylikirjoitetaan profilen flagit. Make.confin CHOST:ia ei muistaakseni pidä vaihtaa jälkikäteen, ja joitain CFLAGSeja, tuottanavat kait epäyhteensopivia binääreitä.

----------

## shS

Nanon -w meinaa wordwrappia eli juuri sitä etteivät rivit jatku näytön loppuessa seuraaville riveille ja siten pilaa .conf tiedostoja.

Latronic käytä sanakirjaa handbookin kanssa jos kielitaito on ongelmana. Etälukiossa voi myös käydä englannin kursseja, jollei kouluun halua vaivautua.

----------

## latronic

Käytän suomenkielistä handbookia.

Ja laiskuus on paheeni, ainakin toisinaan.

Tuo nano homma selvisi jo aiemmin.

----------

## latronic

Luulin jo onnistuneeni, mutta...

Kernel panic iski 

```
.......

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0 SMP for Linux NET4.0

ds: no driver loaded!

VFS: Cannot open root device "dev/hda3" or 00:00

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS Unable to mount root fs on 00:00
```

Eli olisiko joku pieni kämmi tullu jonnekin conffi tiedostoon. Mitenkäs tuota lähtee korjailemaan? LiveCDtä vaan sisään vai ja GRUBis säätämään? Vai miten?

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Luulin jo onnistuneeni, mutta...
> 
> Kernel panic iski 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LiveCD sisään ja sit ehjäämään.

Käytitkö genkerneliä vai käänsitkö kernelin itse?

Mikä filesysteemi on käytössä /-partitiolla?

Onhan kernelissä kyseinen filesysteemi mukana (jos käänsit itse)?

Ja sitten tietysti: Onhan grub.conffissa oleva root=-optio osoittamassa oikeaan paikkaan?

----------

## latronic

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LiveCD sisään ja sit ehjäämään.
> 
> Käytitkö genkerneliä vai käänsitkö kernelin itse?
> ...

 

Käänsin itse. ext3 pitäisi olla /dev/hda3 osiolla ja ext2 boot osiolla /dev/hda1. Pitäisi olla mukana. Voiko sen tarkistaa jostain?

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

>  *Zarhan wrote:*   
> 
> Ja sitten tietysti: Onhan grub.conffissa oleva root=-optio osoittamassa oikeaan paikkaan? 
> 
> Käänsin itse. ext3 pitäisi olla /dev/hda3 osiolla ja ext2 boot osiolla /dev/hda1. Pitäisi olla mukana. Voiko sen tarkistaa jostain?

 

Niin, kun tuo kerneli muuten valittaa:

VFS: Cannot open root device "dev/hda3" or 00:00 

Tuota, onhan grub.conffissa root=/dev/hda3 eikä root=dev/hda3?

----------

## Mikessu

 *latronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Käänsin itse. ext3 pitäisi olla /dev/hda3 osiolla ja ext2 boot osiolla /dev/hda1. Pitäisi olla mukana. Voiko sen tarkistaa jostain?

 

Postaa koko grub.conf tiedosto, niin voimme katsoa sitä.

Kokeile laittaa kernelistä:

```
File systems  --->

Partition Types  --->

[*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support
```

----------

## latronic

Mitenkäs käynnistän uudelleen LiveCDltä?

Ensin boottaan levyltä

        # Kernel dokeymap

        # 15

        # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

        # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

        # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

        # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Onko siinä kaikki?

Vai vieläkö nämä

         # env-update

         Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

         * Caching service dependencies...

         # source /etc/profile

Voi olla että on käynyt niin surkeasti että on jäänyt tuo kauttaviiva tuosta dev/hda3 edestä. 

AI JOku olikin jo huomannut tämän, no pitää tarkistaa

----------

## daha

ko. tapauksessa riittää, että luot livecd:n kautta esim. hakemiston /mnt/temp, jonka jälkeen mount-komennolla liität boot-osion (/dev/hda1 yleisesti), jonka jälkeen voit editoida grub.conffia. Taisit silti haluta muutta /etc/fstabia, jolloin voit käyttää mounttia /dev/hda(root-tiedostojärjestelmän numero)..

----------

## latronic

Okei, eli oli jäänyt tyo yksi kauttaviiva pois. Boottasi heti kun korjasi tuon virheen.  Kiitokset dahalle.

Yksi virhe tuossa näkyy olevan

      *ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

                      "netmount" was not started.

Mikähän tuo netmount on?

----------

## Flammie

 *latronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yksi virhe tuossa näkyy olevan
> 
>       *ERROR: Problem starting needed services.
> ...

 

Sillä voisi liittää (mountata) verkon (netti) välityksellä etäkoneilta datalähteitä kuten kovalevyn nfs-jaon. En muista voiko sitä käyttää myös windowsin levyjakoihin.

----------

## latronic

Yleisluontoinen kysymys.

Mistäköhän verkonvianhaku kannattaisi aloittaa?

Bootista koodia:

```
Setting DNS domainname to MyDomain                [ok]

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP                                      [!!]

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services. 

"netmount" was not started.

Starting vixie-cron...                                             [ok]

login:
```

Käytössä on Elisan ADSL yhteys. Kun oli Fedora asennettuna haki nuo verkon asetukset automaattisesti. Modeemissa ei viku valot, ilmeisesti mitään ei edes liiku linjalla kun käynnistää koneen. 

Ifconfig antaa tiedot vain io laitteesta mikä sitten lieneekin. ifconfig eth0 taas valittaa ettei löydy koko laitetta. 

Ilmeisesti verkkokortin ajuri ei sitten ole asennettu. Kortti on 3com 100Mbit kortti. 

Saako nuo LiveCDn käyttämät asetukset jotenkin kopioitua tähän asennettuun gentoo sysyteemiin?

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Yleisluontoinen kysymys.
> 
> Mistäköhän verkonvianhaku kannattaisi aloittaa?
> 
> Bootista koodia:
> ...

 

  Kun livecd on sisällä, sano lsmod.

  Katso mitkä moduulit on ladattu, sulla on  varmaankin joku 3c**** (3comin verkkokorttihan se oli) ladattuna. Tämä on siis se verkkokorttisi ajuri (livecd ladannut sen automaagisesti). Sit vaan käännät tämän omaan kerneliisi ja reboot. 

  Myös lspci auttaa koneen kokoonpanon selvittämisessä.

----------

## latronic

Jos kääntäisi kerneliin uudestaan ja käyttäisi genkerneliä. Se hoitaisi ainakin teoriassa oikeat kortin ajurit kerneliin. LiveCD kuitenkin löytää oiketa asetukset verkkoon kirjautumiseen.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Nyt on kyse aika yksinkertaisesta ongelmasta, ja koska genkernel saattaa rikkoa kernelin asetukset melko helposti, en suosittelisi sitä.

Ne verkkokorttien asetukset pitäisi löytyä menuconfigista* Device Drivers -> Networking Support ->Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) menun alta. Siellä näyttäisi löytyvän tuki myös 3com:n korteille.

*2.6 sarjassa, mutta 2.4 kanssa polku oli jotakuinkin samanlainen

----------

## latronic

Voiko tuon menuconfgin tehdä ilman kernelin uudelleen lataamista ja säätämistä?

Eiköhän tuo polkukin löydy, kortti taitaa olla 3c59x. Sellaisen moduulin LiveCD on ainakin ladannut.

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Voiko tuon menuconfgin tehdä ilman kernelin uudelleen lataamista ja säätämistä?
> 
> Eiköhän tuo polkukin löydy, kortti taitaa olla 3c59x. Sellaisen moduulin LiveCD on ainakin ladannut.

 

  Ei tarvitse ladata uudestaan.

  Boottaa kone ihan kovalevyltä. Verkkosi ei toimi, mutta ei se mitään. Sitten vain sanot 

 cd /usr/src/linux

 make menuconfig

 Valitse oikea ajuri ja laita se käyttöön (3c59x on Vortex/boomerang tms, helppiteksteistä selviää). 

 2.6-kernelillä make, 2.4-kernelillä make bzImage && make modules

 (Sujuu nopeasti koska vain tuo uusi ajuri käännetään, muut on jo käännettynä edelliseltä kerralta)

  make modules_install

  Mikäli laitoit verkkoajurin moduuliksi, boottaa kone ja verkko on käytössä. Mikäli käänsit kerneliin sisään, kopioi uusi kernel /boot-partitiolle ja boottaa kone.

----------

## latronic

Täytyy kääntää moduuliksi.

Täytyy samalla katsella tarkemmin mitä kaikkea sieltä löytyy. Ja laittaa vielä hotplug mukaan myös.

Tuosta kopionnista en tiedä joten pitää vain kääntää moduuliksi.

----------

## Zarhan

 *latronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuosta kopionnista en tiedä joten pitää vain kääntää moduuliksi.

 

  No tota, jollain ilveellähän sinä olet sen kopioinnin tehnyt jo kertaalleen, eikös handbookissakin neuvota jotain tyyliin

cp arch/i386/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.x

----------

## latronic

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

>  *latronic wrote:*   
> 
> Tuosta kopionnista en tiedä joten pitää vain kääntää moduuliksi. 
> 
>   No tota, jollain ilveellähän sinä olet sen kopioinnin tehnyt jo kertaalleen, eikös handbookissakin neuvota jotain tyyliin
> ...

 

Juu onhan tuo tullut tehtyä. En muistanut

----------

## latronic

TILANNEPÄIVITYS

Nyt on Gentoo asennettu ja tekstitila pyörii hyvin. Seuraavaksi pitäisi asentaa Xorg ja Gnome sekä jokin toinen työpäytäympäristö.

Ongelmia oli useampia matkan aikana ja varmasti paljon vielä edessä.

----------

## latronic

Virhe tuli Gnomea ja xscreensaveria kääntäessä.

```

checking mozilla version ... 1.7.2

configure: error:

Epiphany can be built using Mozilla 1.4, 1.41, 1.42.. ...1.6 or 1.7, but the version avaolable is 1.72

!!! ERROR: net-www/epiphany-1.2.6 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 362, Ecitcode 1

!!! econf failed
```

Mitenköhän tuon saa kierrettyä tai korjattua?

Ja pitääkö koko urakka tehdä uudestaan?Last edited by latronic on Sun Aug 22, 2004 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pussi

Ongelmanahan on että gnome haluaa asentaa www-selaimeksi epiphanyn joka taas tarvitsee toimiakseen mozillan version 1.4 tai uudemman. Kuitenkaan uusin 1.72 versio ei näemmä kelpaa epiphany-1.2.6 versiolle. Kuitenkin ongelma näyttäisi olevan korjattu anakin 1.2.7-r1 versioon.

Pistäppä siis:

```
emerge sync
```

ja koita samaa uudestaan ja serro jos ei auttanut  :Wink: 

----------

## latronic

Ei näy uudempaa versiota tuosta löytyvän.

Miten voin asentaa mozillasta vanhemman version kai sekin korjaisi tuon ongelman.

Ja pitääkö kaikki tosiaan kääntää uudestaan vai pystyykö jatkamaan siitä mihin ennen virhettä pääsi?

EDIT löytyi 1.2.7 versio, kokeillaan sitä.Last edited by latronic on Sun Aug 22, 2004 5:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nickshub

Voit asentaa halutun version vaikka näin:

```

# emerge =mozilla-1.7

```

Käyttämällä emergen -n -vipua jo asennettuja paketteja ei uudelleenasenneta.

```

# emerge -n gnome

```

Lisäksi kääntämistä voi nopeuttaa käyttämällä sopivia apuohjelmia kuten ccachea ja distcc:tä.

----------

## latronic

Mitenkäs noita apuohjelmia käytetään ja miten ne nopeuttavat asennusta?

Laitanko vaan tuohon emerge käskyn perään -ccache?

----------

## Mikessu

 *latronic wrote:*   

> Mitenkäs noita apuohjelmia käytetään ja miten ne nopeuttavat asennusta?
> 
> Laitanko vaan tuohon emerge käskyn perään -ccache?

 

3. Portage Features

----------

## latronic

Okei en ole vielä lukenut kaikkia ohjeita läpi Sen aika tulee sitten kun olen saanut muuten toimivan kokoonpanon.

Kiitos linkistä, nyt on ccache käytössä.

Taas odotellaan kääntämisen valmistumista.

----------

